# 2 year old QH stallion critique



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

This is my 2 year old quarter horse stallion, Sonnys Rebel Turbo I am still making payments on him, but have been working with him every day. He is such a sweet boy, and so smart, and when he moves he just makes my heart flutter with his beauty. I am also attaching pictures of his 2 month old full sister. These pictures are a couple weeks old, I keep forgetting to take new ones. He has been growing like a weed, he is about 15.1-2 hands right now.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Love his color! Nice angle to his shoulder and I like his hip quite a lot. Not a big fan of the way his neck ties in to his body or its shape (a bit ewed). His back length is ok, but his loin is weak. I would certainly like to see him standing on more bone and he needs his feet trimmed. His pasterns and legs can not be assessed accurately from these photos as he appears to be stepping forward in the side shot and for a front photo you need to step back so you are not shooting downwards, but level. From this angle his canons appear offset, but it could be an artifact of the angle the photo was taken.

IMO a very nice gelding but not stallion worthy, but I wish you good luck with him.

Baby sister is a pretty color and cute too.

BTW your horse is a brown roan, not a blue roan.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, and yes I know he is a brown roan. The breeders registered him as blue roan, getting it fixed when I get him transferred to my name


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

It's hard to tell if it's just the way he's standing or if he's standing on a rock, but if not his left hind worries me. The pastern is extremely upright and looks a little club footed.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he is pretty good looking. Has a super thick neck and throatlatch, toes out and has light bone in his legs. I hope his hip fills out a little more as he ages. Are you planning to breed him? 

His sister is a cutey patootey.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say he is not stud material

Long in the back, club footed on left fore, ewe necked and lacking in bone.

He does look like a nice horse but just not worth keeping entire.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree, he looks like an excellent prospect for a gelding. Beautiful boy, just stunning, but I also agree I would not breed him.

I hope you have the best of times with this lovely boy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very slight, delicate looking horse. Can't tell if he has a club foot in the rear but something doesn't look right. He has a nice long neck however it appears upside down, nice attractive head. He toes out in front, has a very weak forearm and worrisome knees, I would to see that joint not stick out so much on those fine boned legs. His tail is set nice & low, but again he has a slight rear end and not much natural muscling I expect to see in a 2 year old stallion. Overall he is good shape carrying a perfect body weight.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The first thing that stands out to me is his very light boned front legs. He looks like he may be tied in at the knee as well. He looks like he was just about to move his left hind so that does not bother me. He has a long topline from withers to point of croup with a long coupling.. which is not desirable. His neck is tied in a bit low but he has a nice shoulder. 

In looking at the front on shot, he has some serious rotation going on. Both front legs rotate out with the right more so than the left. He then appears to rotate the other way some through the fetlock joints. This alternating rotation is not a formula for ongoing soundness. His feet need to be trimmed.

He is a pretty color and looks like a using horse. He is not a horse I would breed to and not stallion material unless he shows up as a super cutting horse or something else outstanding. 

Cut him and use him. Those light boned front legs concern me.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW keep the feet on his sister trimmed.. every 4 weeks.. help her to grow straight in front.. maybe.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, he will be cut once I pay him off. And his feet are being trimmed this week. As for his sister, I can't do anything about her feet, she is not mine. I have mentioned to the owner about keeping her trimmed up so her legs aren't ruined, but can't guaruntee it will happen unfortunately


----------

